# R34 GTR



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi

Here are a few pictures of my R34 GTR vspec with some HKS hypermax 2
suspension fitted :smokin:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Stunning pics mate,love that car and also the scenery!!!


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

Sweet pics and a lovely car  I bet the roads around Monaco are a blast to drive on.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

One of the most Beautiful Bayside R34's i've ever seen , good job mate


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

very nice... I was down that part of the world last week  shame the car wasnt! within a year ill be churning under the casino!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice Maxi. It really needed a good lowering!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks excellent.
Glad to see you got the suspension sorted out eventually.

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely superb pictures and what a stunning BB R34


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Pure class! :smokin:









/P


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very very nice bb r34!

alex


----------



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

VERY NICE MATE WERE DO U GUYS GET THE MONEY TO BUYS THESE CARS!!!!!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

[GTR]SKYLINEGTR said:


> VERY NICE MATE WERE DO U GUYS GET THE MONEY TO BUYS THESE CARS!!!!!!!


jobs lol


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Thanks to everyone  

Some of the roads here are very nice, the hks suspensions are much better than standard and with 10k springs they give the gtr a very good handling.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

niiice! the 3rd pic (rear shot) is now my PC wallpaper


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

could you send sum high res versions please to harry blackburn (at) g mail . com


----------

